# Prices have dropped at our favorite RV Resort!



## try2findus (Jun 10, 2009)

We have settled in for a few days after having traveled from Louisiana to Wyoming to Yellowstone, then running from white knuckle winds and some rain along the way, we headed south to Amarillo to Oasis RV Resort and found the prices have dropped! 

Where our two previous stays in 2007, 2008, the prices were already reasonable at $20.00 per site for our class C, now are $17.00. Go figure...in these times when everything is on the rise it is nice to see something go down. They still have wireless, cable and all the other immenities and the people here are also very nice.Â  The 50 amp sites are $20.00.

We still have a week and a half of vacation left and we are having a wonderful time. Yellowstone was drizzly but cooler than our last visit in 2000. 

The Morman Temple Square in Salt Lake City was amazing to see. The Sandia Mountain Tram in Albuquerque was beautiful but very windy at the top. They feature "the world's longest passenger tram" and it was much more than it appeared from the bottom. We highly recommend it but do wear a jacket. 

Palo Dura Canyon here close to Amarillo was disappointing only because the biting flies refused to allow us to hike the Lighthouse trail. :dead: The scenery however was beautiful and comparable to a small Grand Canyon.

We will take the rest of the trip as it comes.Â  We are so blessed to be able to travel this beautiful country of ours.Â  GOD BLESS AMERICA!

If on I-40 in Amarillo, be sure to check this place out. I promise no one could be disappointed. Happy and safe travels to all.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 10, 2009)

Re: Prices have dropped at our favorite RV Resort!

Wow, that's good to hear.  Travel is sure better that way than the east coast as far as cost.  Good to hear you'll are having a great trip and see the USA. Have fun


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2009)

Re: Prices have dropped at our favorite RV Resort!

well i got an email from pirate land in SC ,, and the whole month of june ,, if u stay the  min required (one week) ,, u get 20% off the stay ,, but there agian we are talking 68 to 80 bucks a night ,, depending on the sight ,, and yes some are alot cheaper ,, but alot father from the beach ,,, and with trees ,, and shade ,, yuck ,,  :laugh: 
but also Misty River in Walland Tn ,, i offering a stay 3 nghts and get the 4th free ,, and that is at 30 bucks per night


----------



## try2findus (Jun 10, 2009)

Re: Prices have dropped at our favorite RV Resort!

This Oasis RV Resort is offering a similar promo, stay 2 nights and get the 3rd free but like C Nash said, I also believe prices do seem to be generally lower here in west than toward the east.  This has also proven to somewhat true for gasoline and even more so here in Texas.  We chose the promo and will relax in the hot tub for a bit to relax those hiking muscles that are still sore from Yellowstone and Zion National Park.  It was all worth it!  

I was also just able to update our travel map now.  Isn't WiFi wonderful?

Also thanks for the best wishes C Nash


----------



## C Nash (Jun 10, 2009)

Re: Prices have dropped at our favorite RV Resort!

alk about expensive, ck this out http://www.campgulf.com/Rates_Rules.html


----------



## brodavid (Jun 11, 2009)

Re: Prices have dropped at our favorite RV Resort!

wow


----------



## LEN (Jun 11, 2009)

Re: Prices have dropped at our favorite RV Resort!

I'm a $130 a week guy, sorry.

LEN


----------



## Darlin (Jun 11, 2009)

Re: Prices have dropped at our favorite RV Resort!

WOW  Plus 11% tax Plus there are more rules than rv space.   Looking at the pic you are crammed in tighter than sardines.

No thanks  Darlin


----------



## onthecoach (Jun 11, 2009)

Re: Prices have dropped at our favorite RV Resort!

Rates anywhere in the EAST are Exhorbitant!!!  I've been trying to find somewhere else to live for the next 6 months, but they are all in the $900- $1300/month range PLUS Electric!!!  Not only that, in the East, most CG's close from Oct to Apr!  Makes it tough on us full-timers!!


----------



## cwishert (Jun 11, 2009)

Re: Prices have dropped at our favorite RV Resort!

Come on down to Texas.  Lot's of campgrounds with reasonable prices. :approve:


----------



## try2findus (Jun 11, 2009)

Re: Prices have dropped at our favorite RV Resort!

WOW is right on the above campsite.  I got tired of reading all of their rules and regulations.  This place even allows you to wash your rig on your site.  Seriously, if anyone is headed this way, it's a great stop for a night or more.  I looked up their website this morning and so I am posting it.  

A lot of campgrounds and resorts should take lessons from this place.  After enjoying a mid morning dip in the pool and spa, I was a tiny bit irritated that the lady bugs BITE.   

http://myrvoasis.com/


----------

